#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  af "schuif" krachten

## Jeroen de Goei

Ik weet niet of dit het goede  forum is om dit op te plaatsen, maar het heeft toch ook wel met rigging te maken.

In Amsterdam heeft het Zwembad het "de Mirandabad" een nieuwe koepel gekregen op het zwembad. Het plaatsen van de nieuwe koepel gebeurde op een spectaculaire wijze door de nieuwe koepel er in 1 keer op te hijsen. 

Even spectaculair was het verwijderen van de oude koepel. Er werden 3 telescoop hoogwerkers op het veld neer gezet en de oude koepel werd zo over de 3 hoogwerkers geplaatst zodat er vanuit de binnenkant gedemonteerd kon worden. Toen de oude koepel werd neergezet op het veld, bezweek deze.

----------


## beyma

Als er geen gewonden zijn gevallen zou ik zeggen "zoooo,dat ruimt lekker op!!"  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]

Even met een shovel de troep bij elkaar schuiven en hup de schredder in,oja, daarna even een shadeformuliertje invullen voor de verzekering van de hoogwerkers[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

ik weet niet of er ongelukken zijn gebeurd, maar er staan nog wel 3 hoogwerkers onder.
meer technische gegevens over de nieuwe koepel staan op deze site.
http://www.zuideramstel.amsterdam.nl...1724&det=31702

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

internet staat er vol mee zie ik al.

----------


## Johannez

Mooi bordje op de eerste foto  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Jeroen,

de titel had beter kunnen luiden "spatkrachten" denk ik,
want die rijplaten waar dat oude lel op kwam te liggen nemen natuurlijk 0 afschuifkrachten op...
minimaal beetje wrijving daargelaten.
Hoe hebben ze dat eigenlijk opgelost bij het bouwen van de nieuwe koepel - een staalkabel rondom erin verwerkt oid?

----------

